# Inductors



## total-resale (May 2, 2013)

So I have done my homework, here and on google but I am coming up with mixed results so a little clarification perhaps or a point in the right direction? 
About to put up for sale a batch of Mono Caps and SMD resistors should I include SMD Inductors as well or are they of no PM value? ( Dark, labeled L on motherboards, etc.)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=51&hilit=inductors
What I got from this post is the dark inductors which look like mono caps are mostly ferrite and no pms (post is from 2007)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6341&hilit=inductors&start=40
Here in 2011 I see a comment
"...
2 - inductors, could also be capacitor, PTC, NTC (termistors), PRG, PRF, contents -> Pt, Pd, Ag, Ti, Ni, Sn,"

Sorry if I am repeating a covered topic, just didn't see anything on it lately and I was hoping to advertise my sale on the forum so I want items involved to be good for recovery.


----------



## shmandi (Jun 12, 2013)

It seems that some multilayer chip inductors contain some silver


----------



## masonwebb (Jun 12, 2013)

shmandi said:


> It seems that some multilayer chip inductors contain some silver




Yes, most of the surface devices that look similar to MLCC's have silver capped ends on them


----------

